# Redirect / forward all connections



## kilah (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello, I need some help with redirect / fordward all connections.

I got 2x VPS with FreeBSD 7.2 and I want to redirect all icoming connection from one server to second.

Server 1 : 46.4.128.236
Server 2: 80.79.126.130


I want to know if there is way to redirect all incoming connection from 46.4.128.236 to 80.79.126.130 on all ports.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2011)

If server1 only has one interface and it uses that interface to receive incoming connections and also connect to server2 then you can't use PF. It can't 'bounce' packets off of the same interface. Not sure about IPFW, I don't use it.


----------



## kilah (Feb 19, 2011)

Both servers got only 1 interface.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 20, 2011)

You cannot redirect incoming traffic on an interface back out again on that same interface, afaik.


----------



## kilah (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks alot for all info.


----------

